
The New Apple Mac Pro is Here - But Can We Build it Cheaper? - adrianhoward
http://www.futurelooks.com/new-apple-mac-pro-can-build-better-cheaper-pc-diy-style/
======
stephenr
Its hardly "comparable" when it's 2x the size, has no thunderbolt, no ECC ram
and doesn't even officially support a 12 core cpu.

So, their "create a comparable DIY" is basically just a basement nerd circle
jerk to confirm their pre-existing bias that people who buy apple equipment
are idiots and any neckbeard with a screw driver can build something better,
whereby better just happens to leave out items that are too hard or too
expensive for a DIY build.

~~~
adrianhoward
Erm... we seem to have read different articles...

"After tabulating all the major component costs (plus another $99.99 US for
Windows 8 Pro), we are at a total of around $11,530.54 US using today’s prices
at retailers that actually stock the hardware. I’m not afraid to admit that
compared to the asking price of $9,599 US, the new Mac Pro seems like one
heckuva deal for these components."

and

"You simply can’t build a smaller form factor PC that matches the Mac Pro
today"

????

~~~
stephenr
Their stated goal was to build a "better" machine. My point is that even on
the first page the whole concept was blown:

> case called the FT03 which houses up to an mATX board and even dual graphics
> cards, at roughly twice the size of the Mac Pro

Then on page 2:

> The board, unfortunately, does not support ECC DDR3 memory, though it does
> support faster non-registered modules, but only come in 8GB sizes currently,
> so we’re maxing out at 32GBs of memory right now. And the other unknown
> quantity we’ve come across is the fact that our chosen 12 core processor, is
> not officially supported

> Connectivity wise, you won’t be getting Thunderbolt 2 support, but you do
> get a full complement of USB 3.0 and SATA ports for external storage
> expansion. USB bluetooth and WiFi dongles

That they blew past the Mac Pro price is not even relevant any more when shit
is this different.

